

Go 1.5 Beta1 - pythonist
https://github.com/golang/go/releases/tag/go1.5beta1

======
alediaferia
Changelog features awesome stuff:
[https://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.5](https://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.5)

